# Digital Thermometer And Timer



## Batz (11/6/10)

I thought that I would post this as I'm really happy with it.







http://www.chef.com.au/prod/show/100267/di...r-by-club-chef/

I'm using this in my mash tun atm, permanently mounted where my Mashmaster was. I tested it with my alcohol thermometer and it reads spot on, I suppose the true test of time will tell how good it is. My Mashmaster has served me well but it does require calibration fairly often and it sometimes 'sticks' which is not good when step mashing.

Anyway some of you may be interested. 

Batz


----------



## QldKev (11/6/10)

does it run on batteries? if so I'm thinking a great bit of kit for us bag brewers.

QldKev


----------



## Batz (11/6/10)

QldKev said:


> does it run on batteries? if so I'm thinking a great bit of kit for us bag brewers.
> 
> QldKev




Yes one AAA

Batz


----------



## BoilerBoy (11/6/10)

Good find Batz,

Good price and braided probe lead too by the looks.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Batz (11/6/10)

BoilerBoy said:


> Good find Batz,
> 
> Good price and braided probe lead too by the looks.
> 
> ...




I can't take the credit for this one, someone else posted the link here ages ago and I have no idea where now. It is a braided lead but what I like is it disconnects from the unit so you can empty and clean your tun. I think this may have been a factor as to why my Mashmate one needed calibration so often, I always pulled it out of the tun and put in away, so it did get knocked about a bit.

Batz


----------



## hoohaaman (11/6/10)

Thanks so much,was just about to waste a couple of hours researching and searching that very type of product. B)


----------



## felten (12/6/10)

http://www.chef.com.au/prod/show/115/256/1...evel-indicator/

One of these looks handy as well. I love this website now, thanks for the link!


----------



## dicko (12/6/10)

Batz said:


> I thought that I would post this as I'm really happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 38682
> 
> ...



:icon_offtopic: 

Hey Jeff,

If you remember back !

I bet your ears didn't bleed when you ordered this! :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## Batz (12/6/10)

dicko said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> Hey Jeff,
> 
> ...




It's a much better unit than those old ear bleeders mate, as yes I remember it well :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Bretto77 (12/10/10)

Hi Batz,
I have tried several different types of wireless BBQ thermometers and have descovered after breaking several units that they are not designed to be immersed in a mash. Have you found this is the case with your unit? Or does it say in the instructions that it should not be placed in water? If you have found that its fine in the the mash then I'll be keen to get one.

Cheers
Brett




Batz said:


> I thought that I would post this as I'm really happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 38682
> 
> ...


----------



## Batz (13/10/10)

Bretto77 said:


> Hi Batz,
> I have tried several different types of wireless BBQ thermometers and have descovered after breaking several units that they are not designed to be immersed in a mash. Have you found this is the case with your unit? Or does it say in the instructions that it should not be placed in water? If you have found that its fine in the the mash then I'll be keen to get one.
> 
> Cheers
> Brett




The probe is ok in the mash but not the cable.
I suppose as a hand held unit it's not really suitable, but then you don't chuck a Bi-Metal Thermometer in the mash either.

Batz


----------



## haysie (30/10/10)

Batz said:


> The probe is ok in the mash but not the cable.
> I suppose as a hand held unit it's not really suitable, but then you don't chuck a Bi-Metal Thermometer in the mash either.
> 
> Batz



Accurate after a months brewing? Are they worth it? $30 sounds cheapo but I`ll take it. Have you calibrated it Batz against your bi-metal thermometers? If so, how did it stand up?
temp calabration :icon_cheers: > take all your tools in and have checked them done n dusted just like the tag em procedures. I reckon a must have for any HBS.


----------

